# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Need Facebook Page Likes, Twitter Followers, Website Visitors? Then Make Twiends

## bjsteyn

I just came across this website called Twiends that has had massive results for me in just one night.

My facebook page likes has gone up from 60 to 250 overnight.
My Twitter followers has gone up from 20 to 180 overnight.

For anyone looking to grow their exposure quickly and for free Twiends is a great place to do so: www.twiends.com

Let me know what you think.

Cheers BJ

----------

Mark Atkinson (06-Dec-10), Neville Bailey (05-Dec-10)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Very interesting!

I've just added my website and, within 5 minutes, I've had 8 visits! Probably most of them were simply to open my website and then close it, so that they can earn free credits.

I wonder how much real business leads are generated with this system?

----------


## bjsteyn

I don't believe it will have a effect on real traffic to your website, as you said most people probably open it and then close it again just for credits. ( I have done so on a few )

Unless your website is a killer and catches a person's attention quickly, I am afraid no real traffic will occur. Also money making websites may be a hit.

It may increase the awareness of your website slightly.

For me I believe the best benefits with Twiends is getting exposure to your facebook page. Everytime someone likes your facebook page on Twiends then it will be posted on their status update from which more visits and more likes may occur to your facebook page.

I believe if you whould like to increase traffic to your website with Twiends then create a facebook page for it and get people to like it on Twiends. With the above mentioned points your facebook page exposure should increase and so also your likes from non Twiends members. Once a person likes your facebook page you can always send them a message to have a look at your latest special, news, blog post or whatever on your website.

I have stopped offering credits for people to follow me on Twitter but still my followers went up by 30.

A person can never have to many Twitter followers even if they may not be quality leads.

My conclusion: Facebook Page Likes is the best way to go

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Very interesting indeed!

The problem with this service at the moment: If you're planning on targeting locals (South Africans) it's likely you're wasting your time. Maybe once it's had time to grow a bit and more South Africans join you could see results. 

As bjsteyn quite rightly pointed out, Facebook page likes is probably the best way to go. Once a person has Liked your page, they are subsequently subjected to your future Facebook advertising efforts (statuses, links, etc.) in their news feeds!  :Big Grin: 

Even if 0.1% of people liking your page are actually interested in your product, score!  :Smile:  

I've actually disallowed following my Twitter account because I doubt you will ever see results from that, seeing as it's the quickest and easiest way to gain credits by just following somebody. 

I've found that if I'm liking a Facebook page I at least take a couple seconds to skim read what it's about, whereas when following people on Twitter I'm more inclined to just click-spam away for more credits.  :Wink: 

It's at times like these when you wish that A: South Africans weren't so far behind with regards to technology, or B: You lived in the US.  :Big Grin: 

Nevertheless, good find BJ!  :Smile:

----------


## bjsteyn

Hey Mark

I agree that most people will at least have a look at the facebook page they are Liking. I myself have not just Liked any facebook page, unless it was something that interested me. As for Twitter , I have grapping points by following people. 

As I do internet marketing , among other , although I mainly market SA products and services, I also market a few international stuff. So for me increasing Twitter followers any way I can is an improvement.

You should offer the minimum points of 2 for people to follow you on Twitter, you will have just as great results. As I said I stopped offering points and am still getting Twitter followers. 

Cheers BJ

----------


## derekjay

This is an interesting concept. There's been quite a bit of chatter about these sorts of sites, their effectiveness, ethicalness (if that's a word!). 

What's particularly interesting is the affect it may have on search results, as the search engines become more and more interested in social media... Ah, only time will tell.

----------


## Debbiedle

I don't think it is cool. On their frontpage they say they don't ask for passwords, but this is their app request disclaimer on Facebook:

Access my basic information
Includes name, profile picture, gender, networks, user ID, list of friends, and any other information I've shared with everyone.

----------


## ava_camen

sounds interesting.. will give this a try  :Smile:

----------


## Pinto

I have been using  Increasr.com because you can get credits there much faster and also more twitter followers,facebook fans, youtube subscribers and video views. Visit their site at http://www.increasr.com

----------


## BryanCasson

Nice find, I am testing it out now.. lol just from signing up I got 20 new followers

----------


## BryanCasson

Alternatively you can buy 1000 or more followers/likes from me, this includes:

1000 Targeted Local Facebook likes in 30 days
5000 Targeted Local Facebook likes in 30 days
10000 Targeted Local Facebook likes in 40 days

or 
1000 Targeted Local Twitter Followers in 30 days
5000 Targeted Local Twitter Followers in 30 days
10000 Targeted Local Twitter Followers in 40 days

----------


## LearnWebDesign

thanks for the share

----------


## Just Gone

How about you "like" my page and I will "like"  your page ...  :Wink: 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Tac...5937180?v=wall

----------


## sanimoyo

Am always sceptical about these sites. The best you will get is a few follower hungry people who will never turn into business leads, it's like using the #teamfollowback on Twitter though good I guess if that's what you want

----------

Dave A (28-Feb-12)

----------

